# Drum Channel LIVE With Stanton Moore and Host Terry Bozzio



## drumchannel

Join Drum Channel LIVE here on Wednesday, May 5, at 6:00 pm PST, Stanton Moore and host Terry Bozzio.

Born and raised in New Orleans, Stanton Moore is a dedicated drummer and performer especially connected to the city, its culture and collaborative spirit. Driven and inspired by the thriving music scene of his hometown, which includes such greats as Professor Longhair, Doctor John and The Meters, Moore's name is now mentioned amongst these Big Easy mainstays.

In the early '90s, Moore helped found the New Orleans-based essential funk band Galactic. Their first album, 1996's widely acclaimed Coolin' Off, led to an intense tour schedule of nearly 200 gigs a year for the next ten years.

Moore launched his solo career in 1998 aided by eight-string guitar virtuoso Charlie Hunter and saxophonist Skerik (Les Claypool, John Scofield, Roger Waters). The group recorded All Kooked Out! featuring a handful of local New Orleans musicians as well.

For more information visit: www.drumchannel.com


----------

